# '85 8v rocco oil Q



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

been using mobil1 full syn. 10w-30. anyone recommend anything else?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

How's consumption? 

If you like Mobil 1, the High Miles oils are ideal for Euro cars. The 10w-30 HM is a thick formula, which suits your engine and climate. 


Not that you need synth oil in the least bit. The old engines have the most meager requirements, and there simply isn't any advantage to "better" oils when the newest dino oil FAR exceeds what was on the market when that car was available. The only advantage being extending drain intervals past 5k.

It literally can run on anything. Try some Pennzoil 10w-30 and see if runs smoother than the plain Mobil 1. I'd prefer the PZ if it was me.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

In both my old '68 Beetle and my '82 Rabbit, I ran non-synth Penzoil 15w-40 in the winter and 20w-50 in the summer.


----------

